# Natalie Portman



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh man, I am exhausted... I have been working on this picture quite literally ALL DAY.  Time for a well-earned break!


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 31, 2005)

That is awesome, I know someone that would be kissing your shoes for drawing this! 

Friend of mine is a devout NP fan. 


Edit: can I put in a request for a drawing of Rachel Weisz? :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> That is awesome, I know someone that would be kissing your shoes for drawing this!
> 
> Friend of mine is a devout NP fan.
> 
> ...



I thought of doing her, but I prefer Nat =)

And I would do it for ya, but right now I have at least three projects lined up for the next week!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 31, 2005)

wow jon. you really did her hair well!! and you were all worried about it too! well.. it looks perfect. :mrgreen:

She just looks divine as always... hehe I'll have to send this link to my boyfriend to 'look at'.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> wow jon. you really did her hair well!! and you were all worried about it too! well.. it looks perfect. :mrgreen:
> 
> She just looks divine as always... hehe I'll have to send this link to my boyfriend to 'look at'.



Haha, why do you even allow that? lol, he's got a beautiful girlfriend, he should be satisfied. =)


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing work.  I just found the 'real' image on google, and went between the two of them, and out of all sincerity, your artwork is better than the photo.  Her smile is more natural in yours.  Now that *points to picture* is talent.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooooh can you link the original to us??? I'd love to see it after that great compliment from Peanuts!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

Never mind,... I found it. (just google images search "Natalie Portman" and it's the third one that comes up)

:shock: it's amazing! ya picked a great photo to do as well... hehe but you forgot the necklace.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 1, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I thought of doing her, but I prefer Nat =)
> 
> And I would do it for ya, but right now I have at least three projects lined up for the next week!



Something to inspire you.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Something to inspire you.



1.) I hate snakes passionately, and 
2.) I don't do nudes, or semi-nudes, or almost-nudes.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, and I didn't forget the necklace, I just didn't want to do it.


----------



## icondigital (Nov 1, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh, and I didn't forget the necklace, I just didn't want to do it.


already taking short cuts! 
just playing! good job jon! :hail:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> already taking short cuts!
> just playing! good job jon! :hail:




Haha, thanks man.


----------

